# Fantastic Old Cigar Advertisements



## Dog Rockets (Oct 1, 2008)

Some time ago there was a great discussion here on Puff that started with an old Tipalet ad, notable for being extremely funny and massively sexist. Being a graphic artist/technical writer/marketing person with a cigar obsession, I've spent the last few months poking around the internet to find similar gems. And boy, have I ever!

We'll start with a more artistic ad that I really like, especially with my recent foray into Cubans:








Being a native Clevelander, the next ad is a bit hard to post. However, I really like that cigars used to be made all over the US and not just in Latin and South America:








For the married BOTL out there, make sure to pass this along to the boss:








And now we get into the fun stuff. The first is from the Cigar Institute of America and I wish they still put out ads like this one:








Apparently Tipalet really enjoyed putting out racy ads. The picture in this ad is funny enough, but the text puts it over the top. I'd let her smoke my Tipalet anytime, but too bad she doesn't inhale:








Even better than Tipalet is/was Tiparillo. I can't imagine either cigar was anywhere near as good as these ads. The first is the least racy, in my mind, of the Tiparillo ads that I found:








I don't really understand the copy in this next ad, but I do appreciate that she knows, is programmed and is ready:








I know several marine biologists. None of them look like this:








As a former classical musician, I really appreciate this next ad. Why couldn't she have been in any of the groups I performed with:








And just for good measure, I'll throw in a couple classic cigarette ads I found. Though our current President is a cigarette smoker, I doubt that we'll ever again elect someone featured in an ad like this:








Lastly, I believe this is the first, and probably last, time that I have ever seen infants used to promote cigarettes. Particularly Marlboros to Mothers:








I'm always looking for more great old cigar ads and I'll post them as I find them. Post if you got em!


----------



## J.W. (Jan 28, 2009)

Sharp adds Rocket Man, 
I had forgotten you could get Christmas cartons of smokes. It seems mabey White Owl or Dutch Masters had Christmas packaging????? anyway I enjoyed a trip down memory lane.

J.W.


----------



## Mr. Slick (Aug 17, 2010)

The first one is classy, I also like the adds utilizing good looking women to promote cigars. But the last one, with the infant is pretty scummy IMHO no matter what era it came from


----------



## Dog Rockets (Oct 1, 2008)

Mr. Slick said:


> The first one is classy, I also like the adds utilizing good looking women to promote cigars. But the last one, with the infant is pretty scummy IMHO no matter what era it came from


Have to agree there, and it's particularly scummy to use infants to promote smoking to mothers. I also thought it was very odd to see the "tough guy," Marlboro man cigarette being marketed in that manner. Times, and ad campaigns, change I guess.


----------



## gentimmy (Nov 1, 2010)

first one looks like a Coca-Cola ad

LOL "give her your TIPalet...and watch her smoke"


----------



## ScoobyLovesJazz (Jul 19, 2010)

Wow, I love old ads (I used to spend hours sifting through old magazines just for the advertisements). Thanks for taking the time to find them.


----------



## ruralhipster (Jan 15, 2010)

Here's some more old tobacco ads.

40 Gorgeous Vintage Tobacco Advertisements // WellMedicated


----------



## MoreBeer (Feb 13, 2010)

The Ronald Rayguns Chesterfield ad is great. Wouldn't mind a poster of that one.

A while back was at a flea market and a guy had some nice old tin cigar signs. Some were really cool. Pissed I didn't buy them.


----------



## marked (Jul 29, 2010)

Dog Rockets said:


> Being a native Clevelander, the next ad is a bit hard to post. However, I really like that cigars used to be made all over the US and not just in Latin and South America:


Too bad we can't get these prices back. $1.50 for 100!?!?!?



>


This was really interesting, considering that this was the bonus stick Bruno included in his recent "twang test."


----------



## Johnny Rock (Jun 25, 2010)

Mr. Slick said:


> The first one is classy, I also like the adds utilizing good looking women to promote cigars. But the last one, with the infant is pretty scummy IMHO no matter what era it came from


Back in the day - my day, (Late fifty's - early 60's, and I'm sure before my time) women used to chastise each other for not smoking, and smoking what their man was smoking.

It was not a "sin" to smoke in front of your kids or in the house, it was totally accepted. You also cannot assign todays morals and science to yesteryear, things were much different back then. Only scummy by today's standards.


----------



## grumpy1328 (May 9, 2010)

Hmmmm....all those doctors recommending cigarettes. I don't remember any of them recommending cigars tho...


----------



## DiegoPhil (Oct 30, 2010)

The world has turned a few too many times to get away with those ads now. Would love to grab a few of those classic ads as posters though.


----------



## TXsmoker (Sep 6, 2010)

Johnny Rock said:


> Back in the day - my day, (Late fifty's - early 60's, and I'm sure before my time) women used to chastise each other for not smoking, and smoking what their man was smoking.
> 
> It was not a "sin" to smoke in front of your kids or in the house, it was totally accepted. You also cannot assign todays morals and science to yesteryear, things were much different back then. Only scummy by today's standards.


True. Also, back then, you didnt hear about mothers drowning their kids in the bathtub as much. Makes you wonder if things changed for the better or worse? My dad smoked around me and nothing bad happened. Heck, Im sure the smokes keep the nic fits away when I pissed him off a few times.


----------



## Northsider (Oct 4, 2010)

HAh, these are great! Those baby ones crack me up. Imagine if they tried that today...


----------



## Breakaway500 (May 7, 2010)

Great ads. Times certainly were different. 
Now,everyone is SO concerned with others well being,that tobacco is virtually outlawed,especially in ads.


----------



## ptpablo (Aug 22, 2010)

WOW have times changed? like said earlier, better or for worse?


----------



## Mr. Slick (Aug 17, 2010)

Johnny Rock said:


> Back in the day - my day, (Late fifty's - early 60's, and I'm sure before my time) women used to chastise each other for not smoking, and smoking what their man was smoking.
> 
> It was not a "sin" to smoke in front of your kids or in the house, it was totally accepted. You also cannot assign todays morals and science to yesteryear, things were much different back then. Only scummy by today's standards.


I vaguely remember tobacco adds as they were nearly banned when I was still young enough to not have an interest in smoking. I did not mean to come across as brash and I have no bad quams with women smoking weather it be a girly cigarette or what their man smokes. But, the infant enticing the mother to smoke was in my opinion scummy in my own humorous way. I have never seen anything like that before and I got a kick out of it.


----------



## ghe-cl (Apr 9, 2005)

Dog Rockets - I believe that when Marlboros were first introduced to the market, they were marketed particularly to women. The Marlboro Man image came much later.


----------

